
Thought experiment [on XML] - apu
http://diveintomark.org/archives/2004/01/14/thought_experiment
======
tc
His thought experiment had the opposite of its intended effect on me. He
describes a bug in a framework that could very plausibly have been used as a
vector for a XSS attack. If browsers implemented strict parsing it is far more
likely that this bug would have been noticed sooner. The bug might never have
made it off the original developer's machine.

~~~
olavk
Good point. Also, if the browser is able to recover from malformed markup, why
can't you have a module on the server to do the same thing, and rewrite the
malformed markup to well-formed before serving it?

~~~
d0mine
Why does software contains bugs? Why can't some module on a server rewrite it
to make it bug free?

------
apu
Classic 2004 article from Mark. I somehow wandered onto it just now and was
reminded of how awesome it was, and thought people here might be interested if
they hadn't seen it before.

